
I Sent Valentine’s Day Text Reminders to My Boyfriend Using Twilio Studio - gregorymichael
https://twilio.com/blog/2018/02/i-sent-valentines-day-text-reminders-to-my-boyfriend-using-twilio-studio.html
======
pmdulaney
If you have to prompt affection, the resulting act is not truly affectionate.

